# new pacerfan on board



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

yo yo yo, wut^ guys im a huge pacerfan but my email was broken, iv been coming to this sight forever but could never post nething because of my email problem, well this time i finally got the account activated and will b putting many posts on here, big fan of r-star and tic, great posts guys, peace out 

p.s. if there is ne socom2 players on here let me no


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

btw my sn is pacerfan82 if ne of yall want to talk


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

welcome, we're always looking for more posters, you'll be a great addition hopefully


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Welcome to the best team forum on the site.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Welcome, you seem like a good poster. Come visit more often.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

welcome to the site man


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

So now we have Pacer fans in :

New York
Washington
Charlotte
Canada
Indiana
Spain
Michigan

anywhere else?


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

damn spain....haha thats real tight


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> So now we have Pacer fans in :
> 
> New York
> ...


Who's the one from Spain again?? I remember him but forgot his user name. He hasn't posted much latley though right. I liked him alot, always has great insights.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's the one from Spain again?? I remember him but forgot his user name. He hasn't posted much latley though right. I liked him alot, always has great insights.


Is it Maravich?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah that would be Maravich.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Yeah that would be Maravich.


Yeah that's right. I knew it was either of 3 people just was too lazy to check which one he was. The guy was really cool, always knew what he was talking about. I wish he comes back. And where has TLR been??? That guy is really cool too.

I'm not even going to ask about Xavier anymore lol.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Speaking of missing posters, where is clownskull? I loved to read his occasional very long posts.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> Speaking of missing posters, where is clownskull? I loved to read his occasional very long posts.


Yeah we're missing alot of guys. But on the bright side, we are also adding alot of guys. Like 5 guys who used to post alot are all gone (for now) but we are still a solid message board.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah we're missing alot of guys. But on the bright side, we are also adding alot of guys. Like 5 guys who used to post alot are all gone (for now) but we are still a solid message board.


yeah, you're right, if TLR, Xavier, clownskull, maravich, absynth, and Jermaniac Fan still posted we would be doing even better than we are now. Maybe my free supporting membership thing will convince them to come back, lol.


----------

